# Mastercubo.com - A Beginner Guide



## tommyrubik (Mar 27, 2017)

HI everyone! After a couple of months of work, I'm proud to introduce you MASTERCUBO.COM

MASTERCUBO is a tutorial in collaboration with CUBING ITALY, meant for the promotion of speedcubing to the masses.
Here in Italy, speedcubing is gaining momentum as we speak, so we think it's the right time to ride this new wave and try to bring as many people as possible into the competitions.
This guide was born for the italian community, but i think you can enjoy the guide.
Your support will be most valuable!
You may ask: isn't the Web already full of tutorials? What set yours apart from the others?
Yes, we acknowledge that. Our guide isn't the most comprehensive nor the best out there, BUT it is short, easy to understand, polished and graphically pleasing, all of which is meant to drive new people into our speed solving community.

The tutorial is made of 8 pages, with cartoon style graphics and easy to follow instructions. We did our best to make it enjoyable and as easy to learn as possible.

We examined and rejected countless methods and we've done a lot of research on how to present the concept in a concise way without the need of a companion video, which is really useful expecially if you want to print out the guide and follow it "off line" so everybody can learn at their own pace.

This is the right tutorial to bring with you at expositions, fairs, seminars, it's the right tutorial to hand over to a friend who might be interested in solving the Rubik's Cube without too much trouble.

Right now the guide is translated in Italian and English but i hope to make the guide with more languages. 

I hope you'll like it and please share the word as well as your opinion and feedback, which is highly appreciated!



Right now the website is not translated but you can find at the top of the website an "English Flag" where you can download the english version!

Thank's.

Tommy


----------



## Vilknir (Mar 28, 2017)

Seems like a nice guide. I could follow it pretty well but I'm already a cuber. So I'll have to see if I can get one of my non-cuber friends to try learning from it.


----------



## tommyrubik (Mar 6, 2018)

I made a new website where you can find the guide in 3 languages.

ITALIAN VERSION
ENGLISH VERSION
GERMAN VERSION

I'm looking for someone who want translate the guide on his own language.

WWW.MASTERCUBO.COM


----------

